# Fastest shot



## Handyandy50 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi I've been absorbing all your great vids and threads forgive my novice question on design.

In search for power it seems that it's not just how many,or what weight bands you use but the fork width makes a difference? I mean mathematically I guess it should in theory favour a single band moving in a straight line ?

What's the feeling out there ?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm....I'm no scientist but I'd say the small variation on the width of most slingshots does not affect power as much as the banding. It may certainly affect power on the wide range of the spectrum but I'd say different banding on the same width fork would be more dramatic than the same banding on different width forks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I think that Bill Hays has shown in his videos that wider forks have some advantages, one of them being that you have less slack and have (canj have) somewhat longer draw, and the longer the draw - more speed you get, other variables being constant (power of the draw and weight of the ammo).

However, the gain in speed for me is not so interesting, but the fact that with the wider forks I get proportionaly less fork hits and for some reason less hand slaps (not quite sure how much this is true, though).

cheers,

jazz


----------

